# Good Value for a Downdraft Sanding table



## copcarcollector (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks for the review, I have been considering a Grizzly or Baileigh. I see the sides fold down, does the back fold down as well, or did you remove it for the second picture?


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Looks like a nice set up.

Use round bench dogs to block your work in place…. 3/4" dia is readily available. And if you're size is different, you could easily make them from dowel.


----------



## tme4tls (Mar 21, 2011)

All three of the sides are hinged and fold easily. I was pleased to see how much debris was collected by the table from a router.


----------

